# Alla scoperta dei... Migliori talenti del Sudamerica!



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2020)

Inauguro così questa mia idea di topic, sempre che gli Admin non mi bacchettino 

Semplicemente dovrebbe funzionare come i soliti topic sui talenti, solo che invece di essere uninominali, si parlerà di interi campionati o aree geografiche, in modo da tenere più viva la discussione e non avere topic con 2-3 commenti appena che poi muoiono.

Oltre alla possibilità di poter seguire, chi ne ha voglia e possibilità, nel tempo i giocatori segnalati e aggiornare di conseguenza le proprie opinioni o schede tecnico tattiche nel tempo. 

Parto col Sudamerica perché, bhè il fascino dei talenti sudamericani è quello che mi ha sempre attirato di più o che comunque mi ha fatto iniziare a seguire partite estere per seguire lo sviluppo dei giocatori e soddisfare la mia fame di bel calcio. 
Ma soprattutto perché ci sono 3 giocatori che mi fanno impazzire in Brasile del quale voglio parlarvi al più presto col prossimo post.

Ovviamente siete tutti liberi di commentare, dissentire e scrivere voi stessi le schede dei giocatori che vi piacciono di più. 

Non mi resta che augurare una buona lettura a tutti!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (20 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Inauguro così questa mia idea di topic, sempre che gli Admin non mi bacchettino
> 
> Semplicemente dovrebbe funzionare come i soliti topic sui talenti, solo che invece di essere uninominali, si parlerà di interi campionati o aree geografiche, in modo da tenere più viva la discussione e non avere topic con 2-3 commenti appena che poi muoiono.
> 
> ...



Facci viaggiare DMZ ti prego


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Novembre 2020)

Allora partiamo!

Parto con *Talles Magno*, segnatevi questo nome ragazzi, perché per me questo ragazzo ha tutto per vincere almeno un pallone d'oro, ma ci sto andando stretto probabilmente. 

Squadra : Vasco da Gama
Nazionalità : brasiliana 
Altezza : 186 cm
Data di nascita : 26/6/2002
Ruolo : Attaccante
Scadenza contratto : 31/12/2022






Talles Magno ha esordito già da un anno nella prima squadra del Vasco da Gama, l'ho descritto come generico "attaccante" perché effettivamente deve ancora sviluppare un ruolo definitivo dove poter sfruttare al meglio le sue attitudini. 
Nel Vasco ormai, nel loro 4-2-3-1 ha giocato in tutti i ruoli offensivi, dall'esterno di sinistra suo ruolo naturale, a quello di destra passando ad essere sia centravanti che sottopunta. 

Personalmente, per me deve diventare un centravanti, ha la possenza fisica e un senso tattico fuori dal comune per la sua età. Vero che ha una buona velocità, anche in progressione per la sua stazza, ma per ora lo vedo un po' troppo compassato e poco esplosivo per fare la differenza in Europa come esterno, sicuramente vederti uno del genere che ti corre a tutta velocità incontro non dev'essere divertente per nessun difensore. 
Altro pregio è la facilità di tiro con entrambi i piedi e la ricerca della giocata giusta e intelligente anche per la sua età. 

L'upside di questo ragazzo per me è altissimo, forse il più alto della sua annata. La perfetta denominazione del diamante grezzo. Tuttavia in ogni partita del Vasco lo si vede sempre più in partita, sempre più attento, mi sembra uno che ha davvero tanta fame,oltre ad essere stato letteralmente trascinatore del Brasile nei mondiali Under 17 vinti dal Brasile.

Per me è semplicemente il prototipo di centravanti del futuro, una volta che riuscirà ad alzare i ritmi o comunque gestire e le sue frequenze fisiche durante la partita si presenterà al mondo, ma potrebbe essere troppo tardi a quel punto.

Consiglio a tutti di seguire il ragazzo per chi può, perché davvero vi riconcilia col calcio. 
Non aspettatevi il solito brasiliano funambolico, la sua dote migliore è proprio la concretezza che abbinata alla sua fisicità e al suo dribbling nello stretto lo fanno essere a tratti devastante in ogni zona del campo. 
Poi sembra un ragazzo davvero umile, questa stagione mi aspetto vada già in doppia cifra, anche se il Vasco sta lottando per la salvezza. 

Onestamente, dipendesse da me, ci spenderei 30-40 milioni tranquillamente, magari avendo già l'accordo per un prestito.
Poi comunque il contratto per ora ha solo due anni rimasti, se si lavora bene col ragazzo ci si potrebbe ritrovare col coltello dalla parte del manico e pagarlo anche meno di 30.

In Brasile qualcuno ha addirittura detto che verrà ricordato come Pelè e farà dimenticare a tutti Neymar.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Novembre 2020)

Il secondo profilo e secondo per gradimento nei miei preferiti è un nome che ho già fatto in passato che però ha un po' disatteso le attese nell'ultimo anno. 

Nome: Jean Pyerre 
Ruolo: Trequartista/Mezz'ala
Altezza: 183 cm
Squadra : Gremio
Data di nascita : 7/5/1998
Scadenza: 31/12/2023






Jean Pyerre è un centrocampista atipico nel calcio brasiliano, aiutato dalla mentalità "europea" del Gremio ha avuto spazio sia come mezz'ala in un 4-3-3 che trequartista in un 4-2-3-1.
Il ragazzo ha mostrato molta qualità, doti di inserimento, una fisicità straripante nel ruolo che poche volte si è vista nel Brasilerao. Altra grande dote è un gran tiro dalla distanza, quasi 2 anni fa quando si prese la titolarità, venne anche paragonato a Pogba.
Le premesse per il grande giocatore ci sono tutte, ma un calo generale del Gremio che sta ripartendo dopo alcune cessioni importanti e anche degli infortuni fastidiosi hanno frenato l'esplosione che ci si aspettava lo scorso anno. 

Tuttavia nello scorso mese dopo essere tornato titolare si è subito dimostrato fondamentale, 2 gol e 2 assist nelle ultime 5 partite, è diventato quasi la luce della squadra e da lui passano tutti i pericoli del Gremio 

Non so se da noi sia adattabile come centrocampista nei 2 del 4-2-3-1 ma sarebbe un esperimento interessante. 
Come trequartista paradossalmente lo vedo molto simile a Chalanoglu, si sacrifica meno ma è molto più elegante a vedersi e con la palla tra i piedi è tutt'altra cosa rispetto al turco. 

Se si vuole prendere il momento adatto è questo. Con massimo 20 milioni si porta a casa, tra un anno potrebbe essere tardi se prende la tanto attesa continuità che ha mostrato in questo mese.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Novembre 2020)

Aspetto una descrizione di Gabriel Veron


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Novembre 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Aspetto una descrizione di Gabriel Veron



È il prossimo, terzo mio preferito nel Brasilerao. Più tardi se ho tempo cerco di scrivere la sua scheda


----------



## Raryof (30 Novembre 2020)

Pensavo, ma donez ex di spaziogames lo ha poi aperto il topic dei talentini che tanto desiderava?! zaac, eccoci qui.
Per via del fanta ho seguito tantissimi giocatori ma chi mi ha impressionato di più in chiave Milan (anche per via del ruolo che andrebbero a ricoprire) sono proprio due giocatori (presi al fanta per 1 credito), Zappa del Cagliari e Singo del Toro, se questi due giocatori potessero fondersi utilizzando gli indici stile Sayan uscirebbe fuori il terzino destro perfetto e ultra moderno.
Singo poi è qualcosa di allucinante, potrebbe pure giocare come centrale, è 1.90 ma per nulla macchinoso, anzi, è potenzialmente diverse spanne sopra pure a Milenkovic che quel qualcosa in più non sembra proprio averlo, questo è veloce, sugli angoli rimane a coprire (1 metro e 90 eh) e quando parte non tiene mai la testa bassa ma come Saele sa quando fermarsi e aspettare il compagno, oltre questo ha un ottimo piede per nulla da mattonaro.
Zappa invece impressiona per la compostezza con cui si muove e per come intepreta il ruolo del terzino moderno, un animale da assist ma con un QI davvero alto, forse il terzino col QI più alto del campionato essendo lui un terzino a tutti gli effetti e non il classico adattato del calcio d'oggi come i vari Quadrado, Alex Sandro oppure lo stesso Theo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Pensavo, ma donez ex di spaziogames lo ha poi aperto il topic dei talentini che tanto desiderava?! zaac, eccoci qui.
> Per via del fanta ho seguito tantissimi giocatori ma chi mi ha impressionato di più in chiave Milan (anche per via del ruolo che andrebbero a ricoprire) sono proprio due giocatori (presi al fanta per 1 credito), Zappa del Cagliari e Singo del Toro, se questi due giocatori potessero fondersi utilizzando gli indici stile Sayan uscirebbe fuori il terzino destro perfetto e ultra moderno.
> Singo poi è qualcosa di allucinante, potrebbe pure giocare come centrale, è 1.90 ma per nulla macchinoso, anzi, è potenzialmente diverse spanne sopra pure a Milenkovic che quel qualcosa in più non sembra proprio averlo, questo è veloce, sugli angoli rimane a coprire (1 metro e 90 eh) e quando parte non tiene mai la testa bassa ma come Saele sa quando fermarsi e aspettare il compagno, oltre questo ha un ottimo piede per nulla da mattonaro.
> Zappa invece impressiona per la compostezza con cui si muove e per come intepreta il ruolo del terzino moderno, un animale da assist ma con un QI davvero alto, forse il terzino col QI più alto del campionato essendo lui un terzino a tutti gli effetti e non il classico adattato del calcio d'oggi come i vari Quadrado, Alex Sandro oppure lo stesso Theo.



Aspetta tu eri su spaziogames? 

Comunque potete aprire anche voi gli altri topic. D'accordissimo su Zappa e oggi ho visto tutta la partita del Toro e ho visto Singo che è davvero impressionante , ricorda un po' Mukiele o addirittura Klostermann del Lipsia per la conformazione fisica

Comunque qui si parla solo di giocatori SUDAMERICANI

Se volete aprire le altre discussioni, per calcio italiano, inglese, spagnolo, tedesco ecc. Fatelo, la sezione non è mia ahahah 

Io lo farei ma ho sempre poco sbatti che sto quasi sempre col telefono e non al pc


----------



## Raryof (30 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Aspetta tu eri su spaziogames?
> 
> Comunque potete aprire anche voi gli altri topic. D'accordissimo su Zappa e oggi ho visto tutta la partita del Toro e ho visto Singo che è davvero impressionante , ricorda un po' Mukiele o addirittura Klostermann del Lipsia per la conformazione fisica
> 
> ...



Sì sezione Milan, ma se ti dico chi ero per me ti ricordi... 
Sul resto per me puoi fare così, togli Talenti sudamericani e lascia il topic per parlare di tutti i talenti o talentini U23 in generale e sei a posto, inutile differenziare in questo caso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Novembre 2020)

Comunque bando alle ciance, adesso vi parlerò di quello che ormai è un nome già sulla bocca di tutti ed è considerato il più grande talento in Brasile attualmente.

Nome: Gabriel Veron 
Squadra : Palmeiras 
Data di nascita: 3/9/2002
Ruolo : ala destra 
Altezza : 176 cm
Scadenza : 1/9/2025 (clausola da 60 milioni di euro) 







Gabriel Veron sono ormai 2 anni che fa parlare di se, avendo debuttato a 16 anni non ancora compiuti e mostrando già allora tutta la furia calcistica di cui è dotato. 

Gabriel è un ala destra di piede destro, anche se già da qualche mese ormai viene impiegato anche a sinistra. 
È un giocatore che grazie alla sua velocità, accelerazione, facilità di conduzione è sempre una spina nel fianco delle difese, costringendo al fallo o all'errore gli avversari. 
È sgusciante, imprevedibile, quasi alla Sancho. 
E poi ha jna forza e "furia" nelle gambe abbinate all'eleganza e alla tecnica che lo rendono un "Chiesa 3.0"  parliamo di un giocatore che ha tutto per essere letale in Europa per tanti anni. 
Rispetto a Chiesa è molto più lucido palla al piede ad esempi

Può e deve essere più decisivo sottoporta, sia con gli assist che con i gol, oltre a perfezionare proprio la tecnica di tiro. 
Ma è uno che a 18 anni ha già oltre 50 presenze tra i professionisti e ogni anno sta aggiungendo qualcosa al suo già ampio repertorio. 

Sul prezzo, bhè son 60 milioni di clausola e cercato già da City e Barcellona per fare due nomi,forse irraggiungibile per noi, ma chissà. 
Sicuramente sarà interessante vedere che carriera farà


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Inauguro così questa mia idea di topic, sempre che gli Admin non mi bacchettino
> 
> Semplicemente dovrebbe funzionare come i soliti topic sui talenti, solo che invece di essere uninominali, si parlerà di interi campionati o aree geografiche, in modo da tenere più viva la discussione e non avere topic con 2-3 commenti appena che poi muoiono.
> 
> ...


I giocatori provenienti dal Brasile in questo momento sono da prendere con le pinze......molto con le pinze.

Si gioca un calcio molto molto diverso che in Europa, c'è da stare molto attenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Allora partiamo!
> 
> Parto con *Talles Magno*, segnatevi questo nome ragazzi, perché per me questo ragazzo ha tutto per vincere almeno un pallone d'oro, ma ci sto andando stretto probabilmente.
> 
> ...



Ho sentito parlare del ragazzo però non mi fa impazzire.


----------



## enigmistic02 (30 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Comunque bando alle ciance, adesso vi parlerò di quello che ormai è un nome già sulla bocca di tutti ed è considerato il più grande talento in Brasile attualmente.
> 
> Nome: Gabriel Veron
> Squadra : Palmeiras
> ...



Dei tre presentati finora, è quello secondo me più interessante, oltre che quello di cui avremmo più bisogno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Novembre 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Dei tre presentati finora, è quello secondo me più interessante, oltre che quello di cui avremmo più bisogno.



Sicuramente è il nome più in voga in Brasile se si parla di talenti. Lui è molto più pronto di Talles Magno, ma parliamo pur sempre di 18enni,sono progetti di giocatori. 

Intanto gol di Jean Pyerre! In Gremio-Goias che si sta giocando adesso

È tornato con la testa dritta il ragazzo!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Comunque bando alle ciance, adesso vi parlerò di quello che ormai è un nome già sulla bocca di tutti ed è considerato il più grande talento in Brasile attualmente.
> 
> Nome: Gabriel Veron
> Squadra : Palmeiras
> ...


Fortissimo, lo vedo bene sulla fascia destra. Veramente esplosivo, accelerazioni impressionanti, penso sarà devastante anche in Europa. 
Servirebbe al Milan, piazzarlo lì a destra al posto di Saelemaekers sarebbe un upgrade non da poco. Temo però sia già roba da Barcellona o City.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Dicembre 2020)

Occhio anche a Brenner Souza, attaccante in grado di segnare sia di destro, che di sinistro, che di testa e con un tiro preciso da fuori area. Non è alto, ma ha un fiuto del gol pazzesco e un innato senso della posizione.


----------

